# Squid issues? HELP!

## maxpenguin

Hi All,

Well, at my new work I've been trying to win over some of the windows geeks here - and bring them to knowledge of linux.

So after much discussion I was given a 700mhz celleron from the "graveyard" to make a proxy server from to prove how good linux can be.

So after an install of linux, I setup bridging accross two network cards - with frame diverter - then installed squid.

We are currently getting horrible performance ie -

www.planethalflife.com (random fairly large site)

without proxy - approx 18secs (after complete clear of ie cache)

with proxy - approx 58secs (without clearing the squid cache!)

So obviously there is something majorly wrong here - the box specs are -

celeron coppermine 700mhz, 256mb ram etc.

and at the moment its only me using the box, cpu is sitting (for squid) well under 1% in top.

Anybody have ANY idea on what could be causing this!? If I don't make it work well soon, I will have lost the windows geeks to windows forever - as well as a mad boss at wasting time.

I will post configs, if that will help but does anybody have any ideas what could be causing this?

Help is MUCHLY appreciated!

----------

## n3mo

Could it be a name resolution issue, try to take a look at squid logs.

----------

